# World of tanks msvcrt.dll error when launching



## alberts (Oct 15, 2011)

When I open WoT launcher everything is good, but when I press "Play" after few seconds I get "The procedure entry point except handler4 common could not be located in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll". To find out where the problem is, I downloaded Dependency Walker and started profiling. I uploaded the log, you can check if you want. Basically the errors where like this:

GetProcAddress(0x7C800000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "FlsAlloc") called from "MSVCR80.DLL" at address 0x02A23001 and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).
GetProcAddress(0x7C800000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "FlsGetValue") called from "MSVCR80.DLL" at address 0x02A2300E and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).
GetProcAddress(0x7C800000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "FlsSetValue") called from "MSVCR80.DLL" at address 0x02A2301B and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).
GetProcAddress(0x7C800000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "FlsFree") called from "MSVCR80.DLL" at address 0x02A23028 and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).

GetProcAddress(0x77C10000 [MSVCRT.DLL], "_get_terminate") called from "MSVCR80.DLL" at address 0x02A2447F and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).

DllMain(0x6D220000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "KLOEHK.DLL" returned 0 (0x0).


LoadLibraryW("H:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll") returned NULL. Error: A dynamic link library (DLL) initialization routine failed (1114).



The list is very long, I won't post it here. So I guess I'm missing a lot of system dll files. What should I do?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

So you know enough to get DW, but still haven't figured out that you need to repair/reinstall your VCR( Visual C++ Runtime )?

*AND*

Your Kasperkey might have something to do with it?...


UGH!

Disable the Kasperkey and try a reinstall, AFTER you reinstall/repair your VCR 2005


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the msvcrt.dll is a Microsoft Visual 2005 error related like Sven said

download and install these, then restart your PC

Download: Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Download: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## alberts (Oct 15, 2011)

Did everything as you said but unfortunately the problem continues. I also found out that the error is somehow related with dxgi.dll, because the error is being launched at the same time when DW notices that there is a some kind of problem with dxgi.dll


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can find the Directx 9.0C link in my sig
you can download the latest version from there


----------

